# Code for Revision of Vaginal Cuff, Removal of Knot



## LynaeH (Jan 10, 2011)

I need help with a code.  The doctor states that the patient is post-hysterectomy, and that the vaginal cuff has a knot in it that needs to be removed.  The patient's partner can feel the knot left at the surgical site.  I was looking for some sort of scar revision code...but nothing is popping up.  Any ideas?


----------



## preserene (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes, hard to find. Knot removal amounts to suture removal only.Revision needs to have repair or placing some sutures/ and irrigation sort of stuff there.
Suture removal /Examination under anesthesia we have separate codes. Removal of impacted FB under anesthesia we do have a  code. But not for the description we have at hand now, I believe.
If it is away from global, we can have a E/M service.
Do you have any more info as regards to the actual procedure?
 I really wish that some one comes out with great idea.
ALL the best.


----------



## LynaeH (Jan 10, 2011)

I think there will be a removal of the knot, so definitely sutuere and irrigation.  What revision code are you thinking?


----------



## preserene (Jan 10, 2011)

57150 irrigation of vagina / and or...........
57200 suture of vagina, colporrhaphy (this could be trauma or surgery made/procedural, though, necessitating another incision or revision of the previous incision.
Any injured site repair or suturing of the vagina, merits the term colporrhaphy. 
If that suites your situation with gap/or opening of the previous suture site,and resuturing, I feel the code 57200 could be thought of as well.
 I hope this helps you to consider.


----------



## LynaeH (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you!  57200 looks correct.  I appreciate your help.


----------

